# Tatum Kennels



## razorseal (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience with Tatum Kennels? They are from IN I think which moved to FL recently. Spoke on the phone with them, and they sounded very nice. Reasonable prices for me as well.

Looking for a litter from them. Czech GSDs is what they have.

Too young here to post a link, but if you look for Rosita Vom Hous Tatum, should be the dam.


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

DeJaVue? Wasn't this posted and answered last week??? Where'd all the responses go?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

MOJO9913 said:


> DeJaVue? Wasn't this posted and answered last week??? Where'd all the responses go?


Not sure why razorseal posted again? 

The 18 responses are here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/742121-input-pedigree-tatum-kennel.html


Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

razorseal - "We're getting ours Monday. I can't get him until then because we're doing a disney trip so it makes no sense... My wife went as far as getting him early and just bringing the dog with us. I told her no because we can't get a new dog and take it to vacation with zero training. but I did consider it LOL." http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...getting-pure-gsd-finally-after-so-long-2.html


----------



## MOJO9913 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thought I was going crazy for a minute


----------



## K9WolfAlpha (Aug 9, 2020)

razorseal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Tatum Kennels? They are from IN I think which moved to FL recently. Spoke on the phone with them, and they sounded very nice. Reasonable prices for me as well.
> 
> ...


Content removed by moderator. Please send a PM. We don't allow breeder bashing on the forum.

Thanks.

David Winners


----------

